# Order SX Pro for Philippines w/o Credit card?



## Harvin26 (Jun 26, 2018)

As the title say. I don't know my options really.


----------



## dogmarch (Jun 26, 2018)

just use paymaya.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jun 26, 2018)

Harvin26 said:


> As the title say. I don't know my options really.


Somebody is selling it on shopee but kinda overpriced though.


----------



## link42586 (Jun 26, 2018)

just wait A week or so longer and u can have this for free..Hexkyz is close and naehrwert is damn near done but idk if he plans to release his. But Hexkyz i'm 100% sure is. And without the brick code.


----------



## numbawun (Jun 26, 2018)

Harvin26 said:


> As the title say. I don't know my options really.


Use SX OS then android phone.


----
Mag sx os ka nalang pre tapos kung may android phone na may otg support. Ok na ok yan di mo na need mag sx pro.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jun 26, 2018)

link42586 said:


> just wait A week or so longer and u can have this for free..Hexkyz is close and naehrwert is damn near done but idk if he plans to release his. But Hexkyz i'm 100% sure is. And without the brick code.


And xecuter will just release a new update with a new drm and we're back again waiting for someone to crack it.


----------



## Harvin26 (Jun 26, 2018)

Unleanone999 said:


> Somebody is selling it on shopee but kinda overpriced though.


can you link it here? cant find it thru search

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dogmarch said:


> just use paymaya.


easy ba mag setup? at pano iload? at saang site ng seller ng sx os ko magagamit?


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jun 26, 2018)

Harvin26 said:


> can you link it here? cant find it thru search
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


https://shopee.ph/Nintendo-Switch-Jailbreak-Team-Xecuter-SX-Pro-Free-Games-i.19902967.1248848236


----------



## link42586 (Jun 26, 2018)

For card2 support yeah but what else do u need?


----------



## Harvin26 (Jun 26, 2018)

link42586 said:


> just wait A week or so longer and u can have this for free..Hexkyz is close and naehrwert is damn near done but idk if he plans to release his. But Hexkyz i'm 100% sure is. And without the brick code.


Yeah buts its either who's release i got first


----------



## chrisisx (Jun 26, 2018)

Buti na lang pala sa Singapore ako naka base. Around 2,500 pesos lang dito if convert.


----------



## dogmarch (Jun 26, 2018)

Harvin26 said:


> easy ba mag setup? at pano iload? at saang site ng seller ng sx os ko magagamit?



yea, sa 7eleven, sm, robinsons dept store, cebuana. any site that accepts visa cards.


----------



## wintermao (Jun 26, 2018)

So it will work as a visa card sir?unlike s paypal na iba ang transaction nya compared sa kung visa or master card? Hirap din kasi aq makaorder ng sx os online eh.hehe

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



dogmarch said:


> yea, sa 7eleven, sm, robinsons dept store, cebuana. any site that accepts visa cards.



So it will work as a visa card sir?unlike s paypal na iba ang transaction nya compared sa kung visa or master card? Hirap din kasi aq makaorder ng sx os online eh.hehe


----------



## numbawun (Jun 26, 2018)

wintermao said:


> So it will work as a visa card sir?unlike s paypal na iba ang transaction nya compared sa kung visa or master card? Hirap din kasi aq makaorder ng sx os online eh.hehe
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


uu sir.. virtual CC/DC yan paymaya. as long as may laman yang paymaya mo wala ka magiging problem. pinaka madali maglagay ng balance jan gamit cliqq machine ng 7-11.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jun 27, 2018)

Does paymaya work in axiogame?


----------



## Straw (Jun 27, 2018)

paymaya = visa ata


----------



## Harvin26 (Jun 27, 2018)

Unleanone999 said:


> Does paymaya work in axiogame?


same question, if yes then im willing to try


----------



## dogmarch (Jun 27, 2018)

wintermao said:


> So it will work as a visa card sir?unlike s paypal na iba ang transaction nya compared sa kung visa or master card? Hirap din kasi aq makaorder ng sx os online eh.hehe
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



yup, it will work as a visa debit card. you need a maintaining balance of 100php to use it.



Unleanone999 said:


> Does paymaya work in axiogame?





Harvin26 said:


> same question, if yes then im willing to try



I dont know what axiogame is, but if they accept cc, then I'm pretty sure it would work.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jun 27, 2018)

My friend tried axiogame with paymaya and I'm happy to say that it works.

Sx Os cost 1,472.69 pesos.


----------



## wintermao (Jun 27, 2018)

Sa wakas nakahanap n din aq ng solution!salamat s tips mga sir!masubukan ngq yang paymaya  yan s payday pra magka sx os n aq.haha


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jun 28, 2018)

Nice my friend got his code this morning. Time for me to order the pro in axiogame.


----------



## wintermao (Jun 29, 2018)

numbawun said:


> uu sir.. virtual CC/DC yan paymaya. as long as may laman yang paymaya mo wala ka magiging problem. pinaka madali maglagay ng balance jan gamit cliqq machine ng 7-11.



sir need bang upgraded yung paymaya mo para makapag transact ako overseas?masyado kasing mabusisi pag iuupgrade ko pa eh gagamitin ko lng nmn sana para lng makabili ng license ng sx os online.hehe.thanks sa sagot 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Unleanone999 said:


> My friend tried axiogame with paymaya and I'm happy to say that it works.
> 
> Sx Os cost 1,472.69 pesos.



kahit ba hindi upgraded yung paymaya ok lng makapag order abroad prin?


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jun 29, 2018)

wintermao said:


> sir need bang upgraded yung paymaya mo para makapag transact ako overseas?masyado kasing mabusisi pag iuupgrade ko pa eh gagamitin ko lng nmn sana para lng makabili ng license ng sx os online.hehe.thanks sa sagot
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



My friend didn't upgrade his paymaya account, just make sure to validate your account and once validated you'll see your virtual credit card. You just need to load a minimum of 100 pesos to see your virtual credit card number then after that you're good to go.


----------



## wintermao (Jun 29, 2018)

Unleanone999 said:


> My friend didn't upgrade his paymaya account, just make sure to validate your account and once validated you'll see your virtual credit card. You just need to load a minimum of 100 pesos to see your virtual credit card number then after that you're good to go.



thanks for the wonderful info


----------



## Harvin26 (Jun 30, 2018)

Unleanone999 said:


> My friend tried axiogame with paymaya and I'm happy to say that it works.
> 
> Sx Os cost 1,472.69 pesos.


BAKIT 1472.69? nung nagconvert akosa google ngayon nasa 1331.78 (24.95$ @53.38 pesos exchange rate) may additional fees?
may maintaining balance ba paymaya? sahod na kasi kaya bibili na if sakali


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jun 30, 2018)

Harvin26 said:


> BAKIT 1472.69? nung nagconvert akosa google ngayon nasa 1331.78 (24.95$ @53.38 pesos exchange rate) may additional fees?
> may maintaining balance ba paymaya? sahod na kasi kaya bibili na if sakali


Don't know what conversion methods they used or additional fees they took but sadly that's how much they charged my friend for their sx os. Looks like its 58 pesos = 1 dollar for them.


----------



## wintermao (Jul 1, 2018)

Harvin26 said:


> BAKIT 1472.69? nung nagconvert akosa google ngayon nasa 1331.78 (24.95$ @53.38 pesos exchange rate) may additional fees?
> may maintaining balance ba paymaya? sahod na kasi kaya bibili na if sakali



nakabili kna sir?saan ka bumili ng code?sinubukan ko kasi sa axiogame wala nmng nangyari.haha


----------



## Harvin26 (Jul 9, 2018)

wintermao said:


> nakabili kna sir?saan ka bumili ng code?sinubukan ko kasi sa axiogame wala nmng nangyari.haha


YES nakabili nako sa axiogame ang sent the code after 4hrs. paymaya ginamit ko. if ever di agad na send magemail kalang sa customer service dun sa contact us


----------



## hydeist666 (Jul 14, 2018)

just placed my order to axiogame too about an hour ago but it says that my payment is still processing and the payment result will be send to my email. was the same thing happened to you too, harvin?


----------



## Harvin26 (Jul 14, 2018)

hydeist666 said:


> just placed my order to axiogame too about an hour ago but it says that my payment is still processing and the payment result will be send to my email. was the same thing happened to you too, harvin?


Yes ganyan tlga. Mag email ka sa kanilang email for followup at makesure to check spam folder. Nagsend sila ng code sakin dun pumasok


----------

